# Replace the rear-view mirror?



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering if it would be possible to replace the Cruze's rear view mirror with the Camaro ZL1's frameless mirror. If it is I am definitely going to do this!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> Just wondering if it would be possible to replace the Cruze's rear view mirror with the Camaro ZL1's frameless mirror. If it is I am definitely going to do this!


Can't say if it will but all the 2013's use the frameless mirror......nice retro bit for us old car guys.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The first day I bought the cruze I drive I removed the rearview mirror. Removing the mirror actually opens up the windshield a bit more and allows me to see more of whats in front of me on the passenger side area. Also I do plenty of night driving and I dont need headlights shining in my eyes. Also I drove commerical trucks for a bit so I just got used to lookin out the side mirrors only.


----------

